# SSL Certificat error



## d4f (9. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab vor 2Tagen einen neuen Root mit ispconfig eingerichtet, klappte soweit wunderbar. Als ich heute aus mehreren Gründen das System neu installierte kam plötzlich in Firefox folgende Fehlermeldung beim Zugriff auf das AdminPanel (ich habe SSL gewählt):



> es konnte keine verschlüsselte Verbindung aufgebaut werden, weil das von [SUBDOMAIN].[DOMAIN].[TLD] vorgelegte Zertifikat eine ungültige Domain hat.


Folgendes spuckt /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log aus:


> [Fri Nov  9 20:32:18 2007] [error] mod_ssl: SSL handshake failed (server [SUBDOMAIN].[DOMAIN].[TLD]:81, client [MEINE-IP]) (OpenSSL library error follows)
> [Fri Nov  9 20:32:18 2007] [error] OpenSSL: error:14094412:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert bad certificate [Hint: Subject CN in certificate not server name or identical to CA!?]


Anfangs dachte ich, dass ich wohl eine Dummheit bei der Installation gemacht habe und habe das ganze System neu raufgesetzt. Fehlanzeige -gleicher Fehler!
Da das gleiche System beim ersten Versuch reibungslos klappte weiss ich nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben sollte? Das System wurde in allen 3 Fällen nach dem "Debian Etch perfect Setup"-Guide aufgesetzt.


*[EDIT]*
Wenn ich mittels "/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl start" das Verwaltungssystem ohne SSL starte, kann ich normal arbeiten, erhalte aber nach jeder Aktion im Adminpanel von Firefox 5x folgende Nachricht:


> SUBDOMAIN].[DOMAIN].[TLD] hat eine falsche oder unerwartete Nachricht gesendet. Fehler-Code: -12263


----------



## d4f (10. Nov. 2007)

Lösung gefunden: Link


----------

